# Прошу у врача совета



## Elena (22 Мар 2009)

4 месяца назад мне сделали операцию: справа от позвоночника, немного выше поясничной области удалили некое новообразование (совершенно безболезненное, но сильно выпирающее). Располагалось оно, как оказалось, глубоко и очень крепко: надрез пришлось увеличивать. Доктор визуально определил как липому. Спустя 3 месяца появились необычные ощущения: эта область спины словно немного онемевшая; чувствовалось некое распирание изнутри, словно чему-то сильно тесновато. Сначала эти ощущения были лёгонькими, но теперь они присутствуют практически постоянно и усилились (к вечеру по нарастающей). Но это пока ещё не боль... сильный физический и психологический дискомфорт.

 Посоветуйте, какое обследование будет наиболее объективным и даст наиболее полную информацию о том, что происходит.
Важно: город маленький, районный; нейрохирурга в городской поликлинике (она одна) нет; МРТ делают только в областном городе, запись на 2 месяца вперёд; невропатолог в поликлинике один, талон к нему - чудо. Ваша рекомендация для меня очень важна. 

Спасибо, Елена.


----------



## ИШЕН (24 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Прошу у врача совета*

Думаю МРТ придется делать


----------



## Igrik (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Прошу у врача совета*

Ответьте пожалуйста на вопрос кто сможет, у моей девушки проблема такого рода- у нее стала неметь нога, ощущение как постоянная отлеженность ноги ( все равно как отлежал, только ощущение не проходит ) , тоесть не чувствует, когда дотрагивается до кожи , а теперь немного болит и боль по бедру отдает вверх по бедру в поясницу....мне тут говорили вроде, что это мот нерв какой защемила или что то похожее. Помогите кто может, что это может быть и как с этим бороться ( девушке 24 года ).


----------



## Анатолий (26 Ноя 2009)

Elena написал(а):


> Посоветуйте, какое обследование будет наиболее объективным и даст наиболее полную информацию о том, что происходит.
> Важно: город маленький, районный;нейрохирурга в городской поликлинике (она одна) нет; МРТ делают только в областном городе, запись на 2 месяца вперёд; невропатолог в поликлинике один, талон к нему - чудо. Ваша рекомендация для меня очень важна..


Сложно ответить не видя и не осмотрев!, в Вашем случае я думаю надо идти к доктору, который вас оперировал и все обсудить!!!!!





			
				Igrik;37739]Ответьте пожалуйста на вопрос кто сможет написал(а):
			
		

> Здравствуйте. Прошу совета. Пока не могу попасть на прием к врачам в силу финансового положения. Решила просить помощи у вас. Болит правая нога от ягодицы до пятки. Режущая боль.Обостряется  боль почему-то, когда ложусь. Ночи превратились в кошмар. И так уже 2-е недели. Легче переносится боль когда хожу-стою. Все остальные движени,попытка сесть в машину, одеть обувь,наклониться невыносимы!
> Чем снять боль пока я не попаду на обследование? Крема-мази не помогают.Возможно я зря вас тревожу, но не знаю что делать...Если можете, дайте совет.



Есть очень много нюансов при которых нельзя назночать лек. пр. не видя больного и не собрав анамнез!
Пока только мази, и срочно к невропатологу, сделать МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника.


----------

